# Handicapped helpers



## chauncey (Nov 21, 2016)

Having trouble getting out and about...try one of these.

So me something that you use.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 14, 2016)

That is pretty cool, mounting it on the handlebar. Years ago when I was photographing a large outdoor zoo/museum, I saw an older couple carrying their camera gear in a baby stroller.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 14, 2016)

Before the electric scooter I used a golf cart.


----------

